# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zZKey Release the NEW SmartZ PRO v1.0.0.1

## mohamed73

*zZKey Release the NEW SmartZ PRO v1.0.0.1*   Hello everyone, After revolutionized in early 2015, the way in which Huawei technical service is performing now. It’s been quite a long time since we got in touch,  some may have been worried during this time, others may have been  wondering what’d come next. TBH, Those who felt apprehensive, there is  nothing to worry about… we have been just cooking the new grandma recipe , and Christmas –we think- is the perfect time to let everybody test it….    Ready … hope you enjoy it.  .  We are proud to present our latest cutting-edge technology … simply called “SmartZ PRO”.  “SmartZ PRO” will bring to our customer the latest-state of the art features and it has been built based on the maturity of SmartZ and the expertise of years in R&D.  To begin with, SmartZ PRO contains the most innovative and comprehensive solution for HTC so far.  Without S-OFF or lost your phone warranty every ZZKEY customer with  SmartZ PRO will be able to unlock or repair/change imei in the latest  HTC phones.  _In a nutshell, HTC unlock and imei operations are supported now for free in just one click operation without S-OFF._   New  zZKey dongles will come pre-activated with “SmartZ Pro”, you do not  need to pay any extra money at all. Already registered ones require  activation in order to use SmartZ Pro.    *What’s new in this update?* ------------------------------------------ *HTC 0P3P500 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC 0P3P600 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC 0P4E200 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC Amaze 4G {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC Desire 601 LTE {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC Desire C NFC {Read NCK}
HTC EVITA_UL {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC EVITA_UTL {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC Explorer {Read NCK}
HTC First {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC GOLF_U  {Read NCK}
HTC HOLIDAY {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC JetStream {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC K2_U {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC K2_UL {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC M4_U {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC M4_UL {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC M7_U {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC M7_UL {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC MYST_UL {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC One {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC One Max {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC One Mini {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC One S S3 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC One S S4 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC One S+ {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC One SV {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC One VX {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC One XL {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PG09410 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PG58100 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PG58110 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PG58120 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PG58130 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PH39100 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PH39110 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PH39120 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PH39130 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PH39140 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PH39150 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PH85100 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PH85110 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PICO {Read NCK}
HTC PJ03100 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PJ40100 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PJ40110 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PJ40200 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PJ40210 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PJ40220 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PJ40230 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PJ83100 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PJ83120 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PJ83130 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PJ83500 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PL01110  {Read NCK}
HTC PL01130  {Read NCK}
HTC PL80100 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PL80130 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PL80150 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PM33100 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PM36100 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PN07100 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PN07110 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PN07120 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PN07140 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PO58100 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PO58200 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PO58210 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PO58220 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PO58300 {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC Puccini_LTE {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PYRAMID {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC PYRAMID_LE {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC RUBY {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC Sensation 4G {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC Sensation XE {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC T6_U {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC T6_UL {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC TOTEMC2_UL {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC VILLE_U {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC VILLEC2_U {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC VILLEPLUS {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC Vivid {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC Z710T {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC Z715e {Read NCK, IMEI Repair} 
HTC ZARA_UL {Read NCK, IMEI Repair}*    *VTELCA V8200+* *{Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair}**VTELCA Victoria* *{Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair}* *ZTE Nubia Z5* *{Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair}* *ZTE NX501* *{Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair}* *ZTE NX402* *{Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair}* *ZTE Z5s Mini* *{Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair}* ----------------------------------     *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change    IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective    of repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,    changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own    responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this    software.*    _In order to activate SmartZ Pro, contact your nearest reseller for prices._  *Important:* Regular free updates will be release now for SmartZ PRO, the old SmartZ module is going to be discontinued.    *Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], click in "Download Center" button...* then download the Update SMART_PROZ_v1.0.01.rar from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ** Update dongle is Required*    *We have a new Reseller for Venezuela:*
----------------------------------------- *McboUnlock (VENEZUELA)*
Contact Name: Maikel Ballestero
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork: DjBrothers
Skype: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Whatsapp: +58-4146114318   +58-2616159922
Phone: +58-4122384682
------------------------------------------   
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT
1- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 10 FREE Credits
2- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 10 FREE Credits
3- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 5 FREE Credits
4- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 5 FREE Credits
5- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 5 FREE Credits  *Please Contact US**!!!*   Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ PRO Module* and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*   *Best Regards
zZKey Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Firmwares added in this update zZKey Release the NEW SmartZ PRO v1.0.0.1*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
PH85IMG_RUBY_ICS_35_S_TMOUS_2.14.531.30_Radio_1.15  .550L.08DC_30.80.550L.16_release_307476_signed.zip
RUU_Ruby_Globalive_WWE_1.46.1500.3_Radio_1.10.550L  .01v2DC_30.69.550L.10_release_229312_signed.exe
RUU_Ruby_hTC_Asia_WWE_1.60.707.3_R_Radio_1.13.550L  .13DC_30.69b.550L.101_release_253820_signed.exe
RUU_RUBY_ICS_35_S_TELUS_WWE_2.14.661.2_Radio_1.14.  550L.17DC_30.78.550L.15_release_258792_signed.exe
RUU_RUBY_ICS_35_S_Videotron_CA_2.14.1530.6_Radio_1  .14.550L.17DC_30.78.550L.15_release_262979_signed.  exe  *HTC Desire 601 LTE (ZARA_UL) (0P4E200)*
0P4EIMG_ZARA_UL_JB422_SENSE50_Orange_ES_1.10.75.9_  Radio_1.22.40e.00.07_10.z10.40.4411L_release_33742  1_signed_2_4.zip
0P4EIMG_ZARA_UL_JB422_SENSE50_Orange_FR-B2B_1.12.73.1_R2_Radio_1.24.40e.00.06_2_10.z14.40.  1304L_release_344447_signed_2_4.zip
0P4EIMG_ZARA_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_BM_2.14.666.3_Radio  _1.26.40e.00.14_10.z18.40.1304L_release_355957_sig  ned_2_4.zip
0P4EIMG_ZARA_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_Globalive_WWE_2.14.   1500.6_R2_Radio_1.27.40e.00.24_10.z19.40.1304L_rel   ease_362569_signed_2_4.zip
0P4EIMG_ZARA_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_hTC_Asia_AUS_2.14.7  10.10_Radio_1.27.40e.00.24_10.z19.40.1304L_release  _385163_signed_2_4.zip
0P4EIMG_ZARA_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_hTC_Asia_WWE_2.14.7  07.6_Radio_1.26.40e.00.14_10.z18.40.1304L_release_  359047_signed_2_4.zip
0P4EIMG_ZARA_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_HTC_Europe_2.14.401  .6_Radio_1.27.40e.00.11_10.z19.40.1304L_release_35  9030_signed_2_4.zip
0P4EIMG_ZARA_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_HTC_WWE-Brightpoint_2.14.422.3_Radio_1.26.40e.00.14_10.z18   .40.1304L_release_356063_signed_2_4.zip
0P4EIMG_ZARA_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_O2_UK_2.14.206.6_Ra  dio_1.26.40e.00.14_10.z18.40.1304L_release_359034_  signed_2_4.zip
0P4EIMG_ZARA_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_Rogers_WWE_2.14.631  .3_Radio_1.26.40e.00.14_10.z18.40.1304L_release_35  5956_signed_2_4.zip
0P4EIMG_ZARA_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_TELUS_WWE_2.14.661.  3_Radio_1.26.40e.00.14_10.z18.40.1304L_release_355  958_signed_2_4.zip
0P4EIMG_ZARA_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_TIM_IT_2.14.901.7_R  adio_1.27.40e.00.24_10.z19.40.1304L_release_366490  _signed_2_4.zip
0P4EIMG_ZARA_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_Voda-Hutch_AU_2.14.862.10_Radio_1.27.40e.00.24_10.z19.4  0.1304L_release_385160_signed_2_4.zip
0P4EIMG_ZARA_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_Vodafone_FR_2.14.16  3.7_Radio_1.27.40e.00.24_10.z19.40.1304L_release_3  62909_signed_2_4.zip
0P4EIMG_ZARA_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_Yoigo_ES_2.14.1510.  6_Radio_1.26.40e.00.14_10.z18.40.1304L_release_359  042_signed_2_4.zip 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
PL01IMG_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_BM_2.00.666.3_Radio_10.11.9  8.09H_1.06.98.13M2_release_303622_signed.zip
PL01IMG_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_BSTR_ESN_2.00.515.2_Radio_1  0.16.98.09_1.10.98.15_release_308147_signed.zip
PL01IMG_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_H3G_UK_2.00.771.3_Radio_10.  17.98.09H_1.19.98.02_release_342295_signed.zip
PL01IMG_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_HTC_Europe_2.01.401.6_Radio  _10.17.98.09H_1.19.98.02_release_340959_signed.zip
PL01IMG_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_HTC_Europe_NFC_2.01.1132.1_  Radio_10.17.98.09H_1.19.98.02_release_340579_signe  d.zip
PL01IMG_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_HTC_WWE_MMR_2.05.1136.1_Rad  io_10.16.98.09_1.10.98.15_release_316698_signed.zi  p
PL01IMG_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_O2_DE_2.01.207.5_Radio_10.1  7.98.09H_1.19.98.02_release_340768_signed.zip
PL01IMG_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_O2_UK_2.00.206.3_Radio_10.1  7.98.09H_1.19.98.02_release_342301_signed.zip
PL01IMG_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_Rogers_WWE_2.00.631.5_Radio  _10.11.98.09H_1.06.98.13M2_release_303623_signed.z  ip
PL01IMG_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_TMO_DE_2.00.111.3_Radio_10.  17.98.09_1.15.98.04__release_314430_signed.zip
PL01IMG_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_Vodafone_AT_2.01.169.1_Radi  o_10.17.98.09H_1.19.98.02_release_341605_signed.zi  p
PL01IMG_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_Vodafone_DE_2.01.162.6_Radi  o_10.17.98.09H_1.19.98.02_release_341612_signed.zi  p
PL01IMG_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_Vodafone_FR_2.01.163.1_Radi  o_10.17.98.09H_1.19.98.02_release_341601_signed.zi  p
PL01IMG_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_Vodafone_UK_NFC_2.01.161.1_  Radio_10.17.98.09H_1.19.98.02_release_341581_signe  d.zip
RUU_GOLF_C_ICS_40A_Cricket_US_1.09.1050.4_Radio_0.  92.00.0903_NV_CKT_3.96_0829_PRL04637_release_28521  9_signed.exe
RUU_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_BM_2.00.666.3_Radio_10.11.98.09  H_1.06.98.13M2_release_303622_signed.exe
RUU_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_Brightstar_AMX_SPA_2.00.548.1_R  _Radio_10.16.98.09_1.10.98.15_release_311289_signe  d.exe
RUU_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_BSTR_ESN_2.00.515.2_Radio_10.16  .98.09_1.10.98.15_release_308147_signed.exe
RUU_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_BSTR_Iusacell_MX_1.65.513.2_Rad  io_10.11.98.09H_1.06.98.13M2_release_279026_signed  .exe
RUU_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_HTCCN_CHS_1.54.1400.7_Radio_10.  11.98.09H_1.06.98.13M2_release_268397_signed.exe
RUU_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_hTC_Asia_TW_2.00.709.1_Radio_10  .16.98.09_1.10.98.15_release_296809_signed.exe
RUU_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_HTC_WWE_MMR_2.05.1136.1_Radio_1  0.16.98.09_1.10.98.15_release_316698_signed.exe
RUU_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_Rogers_WWE_2.00.631.5_Radio_10.  11.98.09H_1.06.98.13M2_release_303623_signed.exe
RUU_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_TMO_AT_2.00.112.1_Radio_10.11.9  8.09H_1.06.98.13M2_release_295396_signed.exe
RUU_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_TMO_AT_TeleRing_2.00.123.1_Radi  o_10.11.98.09H_1.06.98.13M2_release_295407_signed.  exe
RUU_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_TMO_CZ_2.00.113.1_Radio_10.11.9  8.09H_1.06.98.13M2_release_295394_signed.exe
RUU_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_TMO_GR_2.00.124.1_Radio_10.11.9  8.09H_1.06.98.13M2_release_295404_signed.exe
RUU_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_TMO_NL_2.00.114.1_R_Radio_10.16  .98.09_1.10.98.15_release_296818_signed.exe
RUU_GOLF_U_ICS_40A_TMO_PL_2.00.118.2_Radio_10.11.9  8.09H_1.06.98.13M2_release_296099_signed.exe  *HTC Explorer (PICO) (PJ03100)*
PJ03IMG_Pico_Bouygues_FR_1.28.1020.3_Radio_10.35d.  80.09H_1.11.82.17_release_229706_signed.zip
PJ03IMG_Pico_BSTR_ESN-Telcel_1.20.516.7_Radio_10.34.80.09H_1.10.84.02_CH  S_release_227708_signed.zip
PJ03IMG_Pico_H3G_UK_1.17.771.2_Radio_10.30.80.09H_  1.10.80.13M2_release_222408_signed.zip
PJ03IMG_Pico_hTC_Asia_TW_1.17.709.1_Radio_10.30.80  .09H_1.10.80.13M2_release_222427_signed.zip
PJ03IMG_Pico_hTC_Asia_WWE_1.27.707.2_Radio_10.35d.  80.09H_1.11.82.17_release_227267_signed.zip
PJ03IMG_Pico_HTC_FRA_1.17.406.2_Radio_10.30.80.09H  _1.10.80.13M2_release_221192_signed.zip
PJ03IMG_Pico_HTC_NLD_1.17.404.2_R_Radio_10.30.80.0  9H_1.10.80.13M2_R_release_225354_signed.zip
PJ03IMG_Pico_HTC_Nordic_1.17.402.2_R_Radio_10.30.8  0.09H_1.10.80.13M2_R_release_225356_signed.zip
PJ03IMG_Pico_HTC_TUR_1.28.468.1_Radio_10.35d.80.09  H_1.11.82.17_release_228564_signed.zip
PJ03IMG_Pico_O2_UK_1.17.206.1_R_Radio_10.30.80.09H  _1.10.80.13M2_R_release_225397_signed.zip
PJ03IMG_Pico_TMO_AT_TeleRing_1.17.123.3_Radio_10.3  0.80.09H_1.10.80.13M2_release_222741_signed.zip
PJ03IMG_Pico_TMO_GR_1.17.124.2_Radio_10.30.80.09H_  1.10.80.13M2_release_222751_signed.zip
PJ03IMG_Pico_TMO_PL_1.17.118.3_Radio_10.31.80.09_1  .10.80.14M2_TMPL_release_222752_signed.zip
PJ03IMG_Pico_TMO_UK_1.17.110.2_Radio_10.30.80.09H_  1.10.80.13M2_release_222753_signed.zip
PJ03IMG_Pico_Vodafone_UK_1.17.161.3_R_Radio_10.31.  80.09H_1.10.80.14M3_VF_R_release_225360_signed.zip
RUU_Pico_Bouygues_FR_1.28.1020.3_Radio_10.35d.80.0  9H_1.11.82.17_release_229706_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_BSTR_ESN-Telcel_1.20.516.7_Radio_10.34.80.09H_1.10.84.02_CH  S_release_227708_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_H3G_UK_1.17.771.2_Radio_10.30.80.09H_1.10  .80.13M2_release_222408_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_HTCCN_CHS_1.21.1400.3_Radio_10.34.80.09H_  1.10.84.02_CHS_release_235645_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_HTC_ARA_1.28.415.1_Radio_10.35d.80.09H_1.  11.82.17_release_228562_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_hTC_Asia_AUS_1.40.710.3_Radio_10.40.80.14  H_1.18.80.07_release_266090_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_hTC_Asia_India_1.43.720.2_Radio_10.43.80.  14H_1.18.80.18_release_280885_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_hTC_Asia_TW_1.17.709.1_Radio_10.30.80.09H  _1.10.80.13M2_release_222427_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_hTC_Asia_WWE_1.27.707.2_Radio_10.35d.80.0  9H_1.11.82.17_release_227267_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_HTC_Balkan_1.42.1131.2_Radio_10.43.80.14H  _1.18.80.18_release_270491_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_HTC_Europe_1.28.401.1_Radio_10.35d.80.09H  _1.11.82.17_release_230964_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_HTC_FRA_1.28.406.1_Radio_10.35d.80.09H_1.  11.82.17_release_230963_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_HTC_NLD_1.17.404.3_Radio_10.44.80.14h_1.2  2.80.18_release_291619_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_HTC_Nordic_1.17.402.2_R_Radio_10.30.80.09  H_1.10.80.13M2_R_release_225356_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_HTC_RUS_UKR_1.42.495.2_Radio_10.43.80.14H  _1.18.80.18_release_270493_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_HTC_Thailand_1.35.1113.2_Radio_10.35f.80.  09H_1.12.82.08_release_234172_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_HTC_TUR_1.28.468.1_Radio_10.35d.80.09H_1.  11.82.17_release_228564_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_HTC_WWE_EastEurope_1.42.479.2_Radio_10.43  .80.14H_1.18.80.18_release_270489_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_O2_UK_1.17.206.1_R_Radio_10.30.80.09H_1.1  0.80.13M2_R_release_225397_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_Orange_FR-B2B_1.34.73.2_Radio_10.35f.80.09H_1.12.82.08_relea  se_232535_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_Orange_UK_1.30.61.3_Radio_10.35d.80.09H_1  .11.82.17_release_231403_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_TMO_AT_TeleRing_1.17.123.3_Radio_10.30.80  .09H_1.10.80.13M2_release_222741_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_TMO_GR_1.17.124.2_Radio_10.30.80.09H_1.10  .80.13M2_release_222751_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_TMO_PL_1.17.118.3_Radio_10.31.80.09_1.10.  80.14M2_TMPL_release_222752_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_TMO_UK_1.17.110.2_Radio_10.30.80.09H_1.10  .80.13M2_release_222753_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_Voda-Hutch_AU_1.43.862.2_Radio_10.43.80.14H_1.18.80.18_  release_274857_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_Vodafone_CH-DE_1.41.166.3_Radio_10.43.80.14H_1.18.80.18_releas  e_268887_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_Vodafone_FR_LPM_1.41.192.3_Radio_10.43.80  .14H_1.18.80.18_release_268888_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_Vodafone_UK_1.41.161.6_Radio_10.44.80.14h  _1.22.80.18_release_292486_signed.exe
RUU_Pico_Yoigo_ES_1.34.1510.1_R_Radio_10.35f.80.09  H_1.12.82.08_release_233098_signed.exe  *HTC First (MYST_UL) (PM33100)*
PM33IMG_MYST_UL_Cingular_US_1.08.502.4_Radio_1.19.  40.00.09_10.69.40.33IL_release_327090_signed_2_4.z  ip
RUU_MYST_UL_Cingular_US_1.08.502.4_Radio_1.19.40.0  0.09_10.69.40.33IL_release_327090_signed_2.exe 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
RUU_Puccini_LTE_Cingular_US_1.30.502.1_R_Radio_1.0  8.550I.06_30.91.550I.19_release_229452_signed.exe
RUU_Puccini_LTE_Rogers_WWE_1.26.631.4_Radio_1.05.5  50I.09v2_30.68.550I.12_release_219377_signed.exe  *HTC One (M7_U, M7_UL) (PN07100) (PN07110) (PN07120) (PN07140)*
PN07IMG_M7C_DUG_JB_50_HTC_Europe_1.12.401.6_Radio_  1237.20.22.0520_release_320562_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7C_DUG_L50_SENSE60_MR_HTC_WWE_VNM_7.17.42  5.15_Radio_1237.29.35.0903_release_446183_signed_2  _4.zip
PN07IMG_M7C_DWG_JB_50_S1_hTC_Asia_India_2.23.720.1   _Radio_1237.20.28.0614_NV_NVMFG_India_3.88_09B_rel   ease_327999_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7C_DWG_L50_SENSE60_MR_hTC_Asia_WWE_7.17.7   07.15_Radio_1237.29.35.0903_CNV_CNV_Indonesia_4.20   _09A_release_446190_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_JB_50_HTC_Europe_1.29.401.13_Radio_4  A.14.3250.13_10.33.1150.01_release_316789_signed.z  ip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_JB_50_O2_UK_1.17.206.103_Radio_4A.13  .3221.01_10.26.1121.01_release_307431_signed_2_4.z  ip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_JB_50_Orange_UK_1.16.61.102_Radio_4A  .12.3221.30_10.25.1121.01_release_307305_signed_2_  4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_JB_50_TIM_IT_1.17.901.102_Radio_4A.1  3.3221.01_10.26.1121.01_release_307416_signed_2.zi  p
PN07IMG_M7_UL_JB_50_TMO_DE_1.17.111.103_Radio_4A.1  3.3221.01_10.26.1121.01_release_307432_signed_2_4.  zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_JB_50_Vodafone_FR_1.16.163.102_Radio  _4A.12.3221.30_10.25.1121.01_release_307308_signed  _2.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_JB_50_Vodafone_UK_1.29.161.11_Radio_  4A.14.3250.13_10.33.1150.01_release_315725_signed_  2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_K443_SENSE60_MR_HTC_Europe_6.09.401.  11_Radio_4T.29.3218.08_10.33F.1718.01L_release_401  201_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_K443_SENSE60_MR_HTC_LA_SPA_6.15.599.  1_Radio_4T.28.3218.04_10.33E.1718.01L_release_3885  30_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_K443_SENSE60_MR_Optus_AU_6.11.980.12  _Radio_4T.30.3218.21_10.33I.1718.01L_release_40747  2_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_K443_SENSE60_MR_Orange_ES_6.16.75.5_  Radio_4T.28.3218.04_10.33E.1718.01L_release_400960  _signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_K443_SENSE60_MR_Orange_FR-B2B_6.16.73.9_Radio_4T.28.3218.04_10.33E.1718.01L_  release_401060_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_K443_SENSE60_MR_Orange_UK_6.16.61.8_  Radio_4T.28.3218.04_10.33E.1718.01L_release_391454  _signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_K443_SENSE60_MR_Telstra_WWE_6.11.841  .9_R2_Radio_4T.28.3218.04_10.33E.1718.01L_release_  407317_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_K443_SENSE60_MR_TIM_IT_6.10.901.6_Ra  dio_4T.28.3218.04_10.33E.1718.01L_release_404524_s  igned_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_HTC_LA_AMX_SPA_4.21.5  98.2_R_Radio_4A.23.3263.28_10.38r.1157.04L_release  _355928_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_K44_SENSE60_MR_Cingular_US_5.12.502.  2_Radio_4M.27.3218.14_10.37.1718.01L_release_36882  1_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_hTC_Asia_TW_7.18.709.  30_Radio_4T.35.3218.16_10.33Q.1718.01L_release_446  127_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_TIM_IT_7.18.901.2_Rad  io_4T.35.3218.16_10.33Q.1718.01L_release_420595_si  gned_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_Vodafone_UK_7.18.161.  30_Radio_4T.35.3218.16_10.33Q.1718.01L_release_446  926_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_UL_L50_STOCK_UI_MR_Google_WWE_5.11.1700   .3_LRX22C.H3_Radio_4T.30.3218.21_10.33I.1718.01L_r   elease_403339_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_U_JB_50_hTC_Asia_TW_1.20.709.101_Radio_  4A.13.3227.06_10.27.1127.01_release_307831_signed_  2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_U_JB_50_HTC_Europe_1.29.401.2_R_Radio_4  A.14.3250.13_10.33.1150.01_release_311663_signed_2  _4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_U_JB_50_HTC_WWE_MMR_1.29.1136.5_R_Radio  _4A.14.3250.13_10.33.1150.01_release_312527_signed  _2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_U_JB_50_S_HTC_Europe_2.24.401.2_Radio_4  A.17.3250.14_10.39.1150.04_release_325061_signed_2  _4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_U_K443_SENSE60_MR_HTC_Europe_6.09.401.1  11_Radio_4T.28.3218.04_10.33E.1718.01D_release_401  205_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_U_K443_SENSE60_MR_HTC_LA_SPA_6.15.599.1  01_Radio_4T.28.3218.04_10.33E.1718.01D_release_388  532_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_U_K443_SENSE60_MR_HTC_WWE_MMR_6.13.1136  .2_Radio_4T.28.3218.04_10.33E.1718.01D_release_389  362_signed_2_4.zip
PN07IMG_M7_U_K44_SENSE55_MR_HTC_LA_AMX_SPA_4.21.59  8.1_R_Radio_4A.23.3263.28_10.38r.1157.04D_release_  357226_signed_2_4.zip
RUU_M7_UL_JB_50_BrightstarUS_WWE_1.29.1540.3.exe
RUU_M7_UL_JB_50_Cingular_US_1.26.502.15_Radio_4A.1  7.3250.20_10.40.1150.04_release_326691_signed_2.ex  e
RUU_M7_UL_JB_50_hTC_Asia_WWE_1.29.707.3_R_Radio_4A  .14.3250.13_10.33.1150.01_release_311678_signed.ex  e
RUU_M7_UL_JB_50_HTC_Europe_1.28.401.7_Radio_4A.13.  3231.27_10.31.1131.05_release_310878_signed.exe
RUU_M7_UL_JB_50_TMOUS_1.27.531.11_Radio_4A.17.3250  .20_10.40.1150.04_release_324846_signed_2.exe
RUU_M7_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_BrightstarUS_WWE_4.19.154  0.9_Radio_4A.23.3263.28_10.38r.1157.04L_release_35  3887_signed_3.exe
RUU_M7_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR_Rogers_WWE_4.19.631.9_Rad  io_4A.23.3263.28_10.38r.1157.04L_release_351317_si  gned_2.exe     *Best Regards
zZKey Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Here some success histories with new SmartZ PRO*  Here some success histories with new SmartZ PRO: 
----------------------------------- *HTC One M7*   
read nck:
-------------------------
Project Name: M7_U_K44_SENSE55_MR:357191
Flash Memory: EMMC
Baseband: 4A.23.3263.28_10.38r.1157.04D
CID:  HTC__332
SerialNo:  SH42PW901896
Secure Status: S-ON
Root Status: OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI:   3500485759993xx
------------------------------------------------------------
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Cَdigos de Desbloqueo
NCK: 19472742
Reiniciando el Teléfono...
Operaciَn realizada.   
imei repair:
----------------------
Reparando Imei.
Detectando teléfono...
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Linux version 3.4.10-g97d83f1
Manufacturer: HTC
Model:  HTC One
Android OS: 4.4.2
Product Name: htc_la_amx_spa
Project Name: M7_U_K44_SENSE55_MR:357191
Flash Memory: EMMC
Baseband: 4A.23.3263.28_10.38r.1157.04D
CID:  HTC__332
SerialNo:  SH42PW901896
Secure Status: S-ON
Root Status: OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI:   3500485759993xx
------------------------------------------------------------
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Creando Copia de Seguridad...
Descargando Datos...
Reiniciando el Teléfono...
->Por favor, no desconecte el teléfono.
Leyendo Teléfono.
Root Status: OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI:   3500485759993xx
------------------------------------------------------------
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Nuevo Imei: 354609833899xxx
Reiniciando el Teléfono...
Operaciَn realizada.
-------------------------------------------   *HTC One VX*   
read nck:
------------------
Reading Phone Info...
Linux version 3.4.10-g504ed01
Manufacturer:    HTC
Model:        HTC One VX
Android OS:    4.1.2
Product Name:    cingular_us
Project Name:    TOTEMC2_UL_JB_45_S:333604
Flash Memory:    EMMC
Baseband:    1.18.40.00.07_10.68.40.33IL
CID:        CWS__001
SerialNo:        HT2BRW001229
Secure Status:    S-ON
Root Status:    OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI:         3534280577xxxxx
------------------------------------------------------------
Reading Phone Info...
Simlock Codes
NCK:    67858022
Restarting Phone...
Operation Done.   
IMEI Repair:
-----------------
Reparando Imei.
Detectando teléfono...
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Linux version 3.4.10-g504ed01
Manufacturer:    HTC
Model:        HTC One VX
Android OS:    4.1.2
Product Name:    cingular_us
Project Name:    TOTEMC2_UL_JB_45_S:333604
Flash Memory:    EMMC
Baseband:    1.18.40.00.07_10.68.40.33IL
CID:        CWS__001
SerialNo:        HT2BRW001229
Secure Status:    S-ON
Root Status:    OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI:         3534280577xxxxx
------------------------------------------------------------
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Creando Copia de Seguridad...
Descargando Datos...
Reiniciando el Teléfono...
->Por favor, no desconecte el teléfono.
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Linux version 3.4.10-g504ed01
Manufacturer:    HTC
Model:        HTC One VX
Android OS:    4.1.2
Product Name:    cingular_us
Project Name:    TOTEMC2_UL_JB_45_S:333604
Flash Memory:    EMMC
Baseband:    1.18.40.00.07_10.68.40.33IL
CID:        CWS__001
SerialNo:        HT2BRW001229
Secure Status:    S-ON
Root Status:    OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI:         35342805779xxxx
------------------------------------------------------------
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Nuevo Imei: 353428050293112x
Reiniciando el Teléfono...
Operaciَn realizada. 
------------------------------------   *Best Regards
zZKEy Team*

----------

